# Big Three Engine Ground Bolt Size/Thread pitch



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

****, that's convenient


----------



## apr1209 (Oct 7, 2012)

thank you. On my way to the Home depot!


----------

